# Calf manna vs Cargill pellets milk plus (gn)



## snrsfarm (Jul 2, 2013)

Has anyone ever used the Cargill pellets milk plus? I was wondering how it compared to calf manna. Thanks.


----------



## CrazyDogLady (Aug 9, 2014)

My herd didn't care for them.


----------



## mariarose (Oct 23, 2014)

Following, because I've never heard of them and want to learn.


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

I used it when were were able to get it and did just fine. It was with a old mare and some bum calfs but I didn’t see any difference between it and the calf manna


----------



## snrsfarm (Jul 2, 2013)

Jessica84 said:


> I used it when were were able to get it and did just fine. It was with a old mare and some bum calfs but I didn't see any difference between it and the calf manna


I bought a bag at my North 40 store as it was $27.00 for a 50# bag, and they don't have calf manna. Walmart has calf manna but it's $23 for 25#. Thought the price differance was better for the milk plus and guy at North 40 said it was the same thing. I was reading the label on the milk plus and saw that it had animal by products in it or something. Was wondering if that was OK for my goats or if I should just do calf manna. When they say animal products on bag label, do they mean milk products or processed animal meat? Thanks.


----------



## mariarose (Oct 23, 2014)

Did the bag say anything about non-ruminant animal by-products?

Some products have things like ground up feathers in them. That is considered safe, but I personally don't find that good food for goats, which are supposed to be herbivores. However, no ruminant should ever eat other ruminants. That is not me personally, it is a fact. So I would try to find those words on there, and if I could not find them I would look online to try to find out if ruminant by-products are in there.

What are you buying it for? What do you need it to do for you?


----------



## snrsfarm (Jul 2, 2013)

I bought it thinking it was supposed to be like calf manna. I wanted to add it to the cob and boss I'm feeding to some of my pregnant does in hopes it will add some extra weight to a few does. I have a 10 year old doe that is due to kid in February/March of 2018, that dropped weight last year when I pulled her kids and tried to milk her. I also have a doe that I got this past October, that I breed for April kids that could still use some extra weight on before she kids. Mind you none of my does are silverly under weight, I'd just like to see a little more weight on one and want to make sure the 10 year old doesn't drop weight off when it's time to pull kids. (Thinking of her now as I want to be ready). Thanks

Edited to add:

All the does are eating free choice alfalfa grass hay (10% grass). Sweetlix minerals free choice, up to date on all shots & wormers. Are getting a mix of wet cob with dry dry cob (because the wet cob can be a bit to wet with molasses at times) & boss. Everything is mixed in 1:1:1 ratios. Everyone is getting a cup of this mix every other day till they get to be about 3 to 4 weeks out from kidding then it will go to daily feedings. 

I've bought the milk plus and was feeding it in the mix as well again in equal ratios. But after seeing the animal thing in the label when I was trying to compare it to the calf manna label I'm not so sure about it and thought I'd ask here about it. I never saw anything about rumen on it. It had a long list of who to feed it to as well as how much. It listed everyone from beef to dairy cows to birds and horses as well as goats on it. It didn't list sheep due to the copper.

Again thanks everyone!


----------



## mariarose (Oct 23, 2014)

It probably does not have ruminant by-products in it if it is being marketed for ruminants. Calf-Manna may have animal by-products too. I don't know. I've never used either of them. But I'd still call the company or go online to try to find out if it has ruminant by-products. At the very least it will tell the company they need to step up their game.


----------

